# Muddy and grumpy!



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOVE that face!! Nothing like a dirty muddy Golden face!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

She truly does look grumpy. lol, thankfully mine always go for a swim just before we get back to the car, so no grumpy faces


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

HAHAHA She does look PO'ed


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think she just didn;t want to quit playing in the mud!! LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hahaha she needs to come to ACC Spa and get the royal treatment!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Tilly is just so funny. Love her grumpy face having to get all clean. They can get so muddy so fast and still look cute doing it. I bet she looked extra pretty afterwards.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww that face tells it all. Poor Tilly is going to the cleaners and she is not happy about it. Grumpy or not she is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Love the expression on Tilly! Definitely doesnt look happy but still pretty


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't think she wanted you to show everyone that picture! How embarrassing! LOL It looks like a different dog than your signature photo.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, look at that expression! She sure does look grumpy...but also very adorable! Too funny.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If she were a 3 year old child you just know she would have her arms crossed in front of her chest and be stomping her foot! No! I will NOT have a bath!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She sure looks grumpy, bet she wanted to stay dirty like that lol


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG! Is that the same beautiful dog in the second picture? Holy cow! She had herself a great day!!! LOL!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

She definately looks grumpy!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

i love that pic of her!


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

I LUUURVE that facial expression!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is funny! She looks pretty cranky!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! I can almost see the pouty lip!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW how cute!! And so grumpy looking, great pic!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's so funny... half hippopotamus !! Perhaps she just needed a deep cleaning mud facial to keep her complexion "just so ". Do you believe it Mom??


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... she "actually" does look grumpy! And here I thought it wasn't possible


----------

